# Annapolis Boat show



## SpiritofGentleness (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am new to writing on this site, but been watching for a while - I enjoy reading the posts and am learning a lot from all of the reading.

Just curious - my wife and I are heading to Annapolis to begin our search for our boat - our plan is to leave with our three children (9,8,7) in 2010 -2011 time frame for a 2-3 year cruise......don't ask where because we don't know yet...

Wondering if anyone on here will be at the show? 

Thanks for all of the excellent information - 

Pete


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

We will be at the show working the Pacific Seacraft display. It will be my first time at the Annapolis show personally, but Carolina Wind has participated for years. I can't wait!


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

We'll be there (probably representing Navy Sailing). There's a SailNet gathering Friday night after the show at Port Annapolis, see this thread: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chesa...thering-friday-night-annapolis-boat-show.html


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

I'll be at the show on Thursday and Friday. You can find me at the ASA booth on Thursday noon to 2pm. I'll check out the Sailnet gathering on Friday. Sounds like fun.

Gail


----------

